# Will be back next week after 6 months



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am so glad to be going back next week... I really hate being away from PHilippines and miss it very much. It is very tough but 7 days more


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> I am so glad to be going back next week... I really hate being away from PHilippines and miss it very much. It is very tough but 7 days more


I can imagine what that last few days before departure is like. Been there--done that and is exactly why I refuse to leave the islands again. The only thing I miss is that trans-Pacific flight LA to Manila.

Have a great trip and don't forget to carry an umbrella. Getting non-stop rain...


----------

